# Maracaibo, Venezuela



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

For those of you who have been to Maracaibo, take a look at :

http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/EarthObservatory/MaracaiboCityandOilSlick_Venezuela.htm

(you may have to do a cut/paste of the link as it's quite long !)

This site is a great source of high altitude pics, all of them free of charge, and in varying resolutions. There is a clickable world map leading to a list of pics at :

http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/clickmap

Enjoy ....

Andy


----------

